# Inguinal hernia repair with oophorectomy and spleen excision



## MIcoder (Apr 29, 2010)

I need some guidance in the right direction.    Can you code an oophorectomy and spleen excision with an inguinal hernia repair?  The op report states:

"The contents of the hernia sac were the right ovary witha cystic component as well as omentum with what appeared to be an accessory spleen".

I noticed that cpt 38102 states in conjunction with other procedure.....is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 29, 2010)

was this done laparoscopically?


----------



## MIcoder (May 3, 2010)

No it was not done laparoscopically.


----------

